# Urdu: overrated



## Alfaaz

Hope this isn't a repeated question! (This was probably discussed a while ago, but cannot find it.)

*Question: *How could one express the idea of/say "overrated" in Urdu? "overrate"?


مبالغہ شدہ - exaggerated, which can be a synonym of "overrated"...

پیش تعریف شدہ

بلا وجہ / ناحق      زائد / زیاد    اہمیت / قدر      شدہ


----------



## Alfaaz

Any views on this?


----------



## marrish

Could you provide a context or explanation?


----------



## Alfaaz

(will probably have lots of spelling errors...)

Lots from pop culture of Indo/Pak and English media, but wouldn't want to list those here (as they could cause people's dil aazaari):
_
"_____________ is way overrated! S/he is not that good of an _______(actor/singer/dancer/speaker or drama/novel/book or appliance, etc.____. It doesn't make sense why people are so crazy about her/him/it. Aise hai jaise usko koi surkhaab ke par lage hoon, ya arsh se uttara/ri gaya/i ho! Log bilkul uske pichhe pagal hue jaa rahe hain, even though there are many better people/things than him/her/it...."

Something that is given more value, importance, numayaa muqaam than it actually deserves...kisi ke liye taareefon ke pul band dena, shaan mein itne qasiide paRh na, jabkeh woh is qaabil na hon....

"______ na ho gayi, koi jannat se utri hui hour hi hogai....logon ne isko itna sar pe chaRaya hua hai..."

"dekho to zara, log isko paak farishtah aur badshah-e-Husn samajhte hain!"

Definition_


----------



## Alfaaz

Any ideas now....?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Any ideas now....?



Perhaps "be-jaa qadrii", but this would be a noun. You need an adjective, e.g "He is an overrated actor" 

Can we say, "vuh ek bejaa-qadr adaa-kaar hai"?

May be even "vuh ek bejaa kasiiru_lqadr adaa-kaar hai

Another thought! You were talking about shortage of verbs in Urdu. Well "aaNknaa" means "to appraise, to value". So..

bejaa aaNkaa hu'aa >>> bejaaNkaa (for masculine) and "bejaaNkii" for feminine!


----------



## BP.

mubaalaghah angeez,
ghuluu aaweez.


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> mubaalaghah angeez,
> ghuluu aaweez.


 Exactly! _muaalagha angez_ and _ghuluu aawez _would fit perfectly! I had مُبالغہ آرا _mubaalaghah aaraa_ / غُلو آرا _ghuluu aaraa_ in mind!! 
I know that theoretically مبالغ _mubaal*a*gh _can also work. Just have to find its usage in literature!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> Exactly! _muaalagha angez_ and _ghuluu aawez _would fit perfectly! I had مُبالغہ آرا _mubaalaghah aaraa_ / غُلو آرا _ghuluu aaraa_ in mind!!
> I know that theoretically مبالغ _mubaal*a*gh _can also work. Just have to find its usage in literature!



With due respect Faylasoof SaaHib, both Ghuluv (Ghuluu) and "mubaalaGhah" imply exaggeration alone, to the best of my knowledge. So these words may be suitable for "over" but how can we say that the concept of "rate" (estimation/worth/value) is also included in them?


----------



## Alfaaz

> mubaalaghah angeez, ghuluu aaweez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! _muaalagha angez_ and _ghuluu aawez _would fit perfectly! I had مُبالغہ آرا _mubaalaghah aaraa_ / غُلو آرا _ghuluu aaraa_ in mind!!
> I know that theoretically مبالغ _mubaal*a*gh _can also work. Just have to find its usage in literature!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With due respect Faylasoof SaaHib, both Ghuluv (Ghuluu) and "mubaalaGhah" imply exaggeration alone, to the best of my knowledge. So these words may be suitable for "over" but how can we say that the concept of "rate" (estimation/worth/value) is also included in them?
Click to expand...

The dictionary definition of mubaalaGhah is: حد سے بڑھ کر تعریف یا برائی کرنا , so it kind of makes sense and could be used, but it seems to be mostly used for exaggeration as suggested by Qureshpor. That is why I was thinking about something like these two in the OP: 


پیش تعریف شدہ

بلا وجہ / ناحق زائد / زیاد اہمیت / قدر شدہ
Also which آرا is this (what does it mean)? A saw, tree cutter...?



> bejaa kasiiru_lqadr


This seems kind of unique...

Could mashoori be used to give the meaning of "hype/popularity" in certain cases?


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> mubaalaghah angeez,
> ghuluu aaweez.




Is this "Ghuluu-aamez" or "Ghuluu-aavez"?


----------



## Abu Talha

QURESHPOR said:


> With due respect Faylasoof SaaHib, both Ghuluv (Ghuluu) and "mubaalaGhah" imply exaggeration alone, to the best of my knowledge. So these words may be suitable for "over" but how can we say that the concept of "rate" (estimation/worth/value) is also included in them?


 Could we do something with _jacnaa_?


----------



## marrish

daee said:


> Could we do something with _jacnaa_?


Could you precise what it means? I don't have a clue.


----------



## Abu Talha

marrish said:


> Could you precise what it means? I don't have a clue.


I think it might mean "to measure up". I haven't heard it in speech but I was thinking of Faiz's
مقام فیض كوئی راہ میں جچا ہی نہيں
جو کوئے يار سے نکلے تو سوئے دار چلے


----------



## Qureshpor

daee said:


> I think it might mean "to measure up". I haven't heard it in speech but I was thinking of Faiz's
> مقام فیض كوئی راہ میں جچا ہی نہيں
> جو کوئے يار سے نکلے تو سوئے دار چلے



"jachnaa" means "to suit", "to fit well"...Any reason is good enough to bring Faiz in, whether it fits into the argument or not!


----------



## marrish

daee said:


> I think it might mean "to measure up". I haven't heard it in speech but I was thinking of Faiz's
> مقام فیض كوئی راہ میں جچا ہی نہيں
> جو کوئے يار سے نکلے تو سوئے دار چلے


Yes, thanks, but the point was that it seemed to me you had made a spelling error since I could not decipher what you meant: جکنا، جاکنا؟


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Yes, thanks, but the point was that it seemed to me you had made a spelling error since I could not decipher what you meant: جکنا، جاکنا؟



No merrish SaaHib, daee SaaHib's "c" is a "ch".


----------



## Abu Talha

marrish said:


> Yes, thanks, but the point was that it seemed to me you had made a spelling error since I could not decipher what you meant: جکنا، جاکنا؟


Oh, I see. I really should be more consistent in my transliteration. I sometimes use "c" by itself for چ because we also have چھ which could then be "ch".


----------



## Qureshpor

daee said:


> Oh, I see. I really should be more consistent in my transliteration. I sometimes use "c" by itself for چ because we also have چھ which could then be "ch".



That would be "chh"!


----------



## marrish

daee said:


> Oh, I see. I really should be more consistent in my transliteration. I sometimes use "c" by itself for چ because we also have چھ which could then be "ch".


Oh, I see. I will remember it while reading your posts. For me it would be ch and chh respectively.


----------



## omlick

for what it is worth my dusty Oxford  dictionary says zyaadah aa.Nkanaa = to overrate, so zyaadah aa.Nka huaa is overrated   

Also in Hindi you get अधिमूल्यांकन adhimuulyaa.Nkan  for overrated.


----------



## Alfaaz

> for what it is worth my dusty Oxford dictionary says zyaadah aa.Nkanaa = to overrate, so zyaadah aa.Nka huaa is overrated
> 
> Also in Hindi you get अधिमूल्यांकन adhimuulyaa.Nkan for overrated.



Thanks for your contribution omlick (especially the Hindi part)!


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> With due respect Faylasoof SaaHib, both Ghuluv (Ghuluu) and "mubaalaGhah" imply exaggeration alone, to the best of my knowledge. So these words may be suitable for "over" but how can we say that the concept of "rate" (estimation/worth/value) is also included in them?


 With due respect QO SaaHIb, if we stick to literal translations then we are in trouble! I know both mean exaggeration but the idea of overrating something has a lot to do with the idea of exaggeration. However, if you feel I should come up with something different then perhaps _mubaalaghah ta3riif aaraa._


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Is this "Ghuluu-aamez" or "Ghuluu-aavez"?


 BP SaaHIb has coined a new word, something that we do all the time! Since ghuluu (ghuluv) aamez is already taken then let us have ghuluu aawez!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Considering that this thread didn't reach its true potential and all forum members' who participated in this thread are now four years wiser. How about we come back to unentangling the matter once put forth. Bringing our heads together what in your view would be the most acceptable method of saying:
a) He is an overrrated cricketer & b) he is the most overrated cricketer to have graced planet earth!


----------

